
Show HN: Snippet-Fu – copy frequently used text to clipboard with one click - sfifs
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/snippet-fu/goekbdcfildilcmmlodpfemnjlkjajco?hl=en
======
sfifs
I wrote this because I was finding all other ways of saving command lines, IP
addresses etc. very fidgety (you need to select the text) and error prone (any
wrong key press overtypes).

All the data in this app is stored locally in the browser and it doesn't talk
to anything over the network, so perfectly safe to use in work environments.
Just don't store passwords in it :-)

